# 2012 NFL Season



## deadheadskier (Sep 10, 2012)

Pats fan here.  Lots to be encouraged about regarding today's game, but the thing I was most happy to see today on the 1st Sunday of the 2012 NFL Season is that Peyton Manning is back and still has it. 

NFL Football is a better game with Peyton Manning in the league and playing well.  I know I missed watching him last season.


----------



## dmc (Sep 10, 2012)

Jet fan... not sure if the Jets played well or if Buffalo sucks yesterday..  

I'll take it though..


----------



## JimG. (Sep 10, 2012)

RG3 was pretty awesome...in many ways better than Cam Newton in his first game last season.


----------



## Cornhead (Sep 10, 2012)

dmc said:


> Jet fan... not sure if the Jets played well or if Buffalo sucks yesterday..
> 
> I'll take it though..


Jet's fan here too, Sanchez will have to play as well as he did yesterday at home or the fans will be clambering for Tebow. It'll be a circus for sure. Nice to see some life in the offense. I think their run game is still not so good. We'll see how they do against Pittsburgh next week. So happy the season has begun...also means skiing is right around the corner, yaa! My season began the weekend after Thanksgiving at Whiteface last year. I thought it was an omen for a stellar season, boy was I wrong. Oh yeah, Buffalo sucks. Don't get too excited.


----------



## HD333 (Sep 10, 2012)

Pats fan here , pretty happy with week 1. Looking forward to getting back down to Gillette for the home opener.


----------



## speden (Sep 10, 2012)

Nice to see the Pats rookies contribute yesterday.  I wonder if they will be able to handle the long season though without getting hurt or running out of steam.  It a long way to the playoffs.

It's nice to see Peyton playing again.  That week 5 Denver/Pats game could be a good one.


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Sep 10, 2012)

*(As he pulls his head out from behind the embarrasment curtain)*

Bills fan. Jim Kelly era season ticket holder I was...I go to at least one game a year now.

Im throwing this first game out. They will do much better if they stay injury free things just got to settle down.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 10, 2012)

I like Superbowl Sunday, because the ski slopes are empty, this is pretty cool Rolling Stones 50 year together and ESPN for Monday night foot ball http://www.rollingstones.com/2012/0...ing-stones-50th-anniversary-on-monday-nights/ Their re putting out some of their tracts from the 70s with the foot ball games.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 16, 2012)

So two penalties by Gronkowski in the final minute of the game and a shanked field goal by Goskowski to lose it.  There's gotta be a polish joke in there somewhere.


----------



## Geoff (Sep 16, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> So two penalties by Gronkowski in the final minute of the game and a shanked field goal by Goskowski to lose it.  There's gotta be a polish joke in there somewhere.



The joke is that Miami and Buffalo are both in first place.  ...and that I was rooting for the Steelers.

If the Patriots had to no-show a game, they at least lost to an NFC team so it doesn't impact any tie breakers for the playoffs.


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Sep 16, 2012)

Beer and party supplies for a Bills pregame party at the Stadium..$135.00

Tickets on the 40 yard line to watch the Bills hammer the chiefs in retribution for last weeks joke...$150.00

Coming home and turning on ESPN and watching the look on Robert Krafts face as he realizes Brady lost his first home opener due to a shank lol....yup

Priceless!!! lol


----------



## speden (Sep 17, 2012)

Painful to watch the Patriots trip all over themselves yesterday.  Apparently it is more important to punish Welker than to win football games.  What a shame.  With Hernandez hurt, maybe they can bring back Branch. I felt like they could have used him yesterday.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 18, 2012)

Peyton is human.  

Week 2 is done, and inspite of what some micro managing so-called football experts are saying, NOBODY has been eliminated from the playoffs yet.  15 weeks of football left until the playoffs start, and about 1,000,000,001 variables to figure out between now and then.  I still say that right now, the most important thing to look at isn't the stat's sheet, but the injury report. After the first 4 weeks, then you can start getting all worked up about some stats


----------



## drjeff (Sep 18, 2012)

speden said:


> Painful to watch the Patriots trip all over themselves yesterday. Apparently it is more important to punish Welker than to win football games. What a shame. With Hernandez hurt, maybe they can bring back Branch. I felt like they could have used him yesterday.



I think that every so often, Josh McDaniel gets so hell bent on trying to stick exactly to a game plan that he has devised, that he sometimes can't "call the audible" (football metaphor intended!) and realize his intended plan isn't working (and likely won't work) and not make the change.  Why the Patriots waited almost all game to go no huddle/hurry up (a scheme the Brady is VERY comfortable in) was beyond me.  Over the years, all too often when the get "out of synch" in an offensive scheme, that switch to the hurry up has yield results time and time again.


----------



## speden (Sep 18, 2012)

Yeah, McDaniels seems to really want to use a two tight end offense this season.  I read this morning they might sign Kellen Winslow to fill in while Hernandez is injured.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 18, 2012)

speden said:


> Yeah, McDaniels seems to really want to use a two tight end offense this season. I read this morning they might sign Kellen Winslow to fill in while Hernandez is injured.



I know that their O-line is suspect right now, but I just wonder if some of it's "weakness" isn't caused by the simple fact that in their current offensive scheme where if it's not a run, the majority of their passes, usually to the tight ends, are just a quick drop and pass, where the opposing defense can often get away with sending everyone since the odds are that the ball isn't going to be thrown more than 10 yards down field.  There really isn't too much to suggest that the deep ball (or atleast the 15 yard down field pass) is going to be implemented in essence to keep the linebackers, corners and safeties "honest" and not have them crowding the line as back up for the d-line when they send the big rush.

My hunch is though that in classic Belicheck-esque fashion, they'll keep making progress on this area in the coming weeks and come November and beyond, atleast be "above average"


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Sep 18, 2012)

Im certain the patsy's will come back and in all honesty they still have gronko right?? so they should be fine. Plenty of time left. The thing that got me was they got beat by the cardinals and larry fitzpatrick didnt have more than one catch.

There going to have to make some serious critical changes after this season no doubt. I can see Brady being let go as they did bledsoe.


----------



## Cornhead (Sep 18, 2012)

Geoff said:


> The joke is that Miami and Buffalo are both in first place.  ...and that I was rooting for the Steelers.
> 
> If the Patriots had to no-show a game, they at least lost to an NFC team so it doesn't impact any tie breakers for the playoffs.


Actually the Jets are in first place, 1-0 within the division. They better enjoy it, Miami, then San Fran, and the Texans, better beat Miami, I highly doubt they can beat the other two teams. At least New England has to play them too. Relax, Pats always win the AFC east.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 18, 2012)

Cornhead said:


> Actually the Jets are in first place, 1-0 within the division. They better enjoy it, Miami, then San Fran, and the Texans, better beat Miami, I highly doubt they can beat the other two teams. At least New England has to play them too. Relax, Pats always win the AFC east.



From my Patriots fan perspective, as long as they go 3-1 in the 1st 4 games, I don't worry too much (no matter how ugly they're playing).  Then keep on going 3-1 for the 2nd, 3rd and final 4 quarters of the season.  That's what I look for.  If a team can go 3-1 during each 4 game segment of the season, that final 12-4 record is going to get them into the playoff, with a decent chance of a bye during most years, and that puts them in decent shape at for a run at another Lombardi Trophy.  Such and such a player having a crappy game 1 week, that doesn't concern me as much in the big picture scheme of things


----------



## speden (Sep 25, 2012)

I didn't mind the replacement refs during the first couple of weeks.  It seemed kind of refreshing to see more aggressive pass coverage and contact.

But it seems to be spiraling out of control now.  First they cost the Pats the game against the Ravens, now Green Bay gets screwed over.  It seems like a joke that the NFL fines players for hurting the integrity of the game with big hits and then the NFL does far more damage to the game by trying to be cheapskates on paying the refs.


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Sep 25, 2012)

You know there is alot of controversy on this...But the reality is simple....


The situation will not effect the marketing draw of the NFL. In fact, the more they make these mistakes and the more we react about it, makes it even more of a draw for those who are not avid NFL fans because they now want to tune in, watch some football and see these screw ups everyone is complaining about.

Obviously there is a difference in NFL officiating this year as compared to what we know. But on the same level I dont think it is fair, to put the onis on the officials for we should all keep in mind, they monitored a game with subtle differences.....this is not their fault and they will get better as the season progresses...

I didnt watch last nights game. I am certain from everyones postings around the internet it was a bad call. But non the less the game and week is over, teams, players and coaches will move on and the fans...well let em bitch, let em complain, let em get mad....

its only going to make it more profitable for the owners and the league....

I think this strike will end....but it will not be because of the bad calls but more of proper negotiating...


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Sep 25, 2012)

I dont follow/watch football for a variety of reasons but understand the fans/players/coaches frustration......


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Sep 25, 2012)

The interesting thing is every score gets reviewed and it is done so by the normal review personnel. There not part of the strike. They did review it but didnt overturn the decision...

I think the ball goes to the packers but again we all gotta go by the rules so...But ya gotta love Pete Carrol smiling and jumping around....I always liked pete...


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 25, 2012)

Thing is Mdsnowman, they didn't go by the rules last night, they screwed up the rules and that's not just the replacement refs, but the league oversight officials who screwed up advising them.  In a joint caught ball on the playing field (not the endzone), tie goes to the offensive player and it's not reviewable.  The possession of the ball is not renewable, only whether it was caught. In the endzone, it is reviewable as to who rightfully had possession of the ball when it was caught.  By the NFL rules, the Packers should have won that game.  They got screwed.  

In the short term, this will be marketing brilliance as you're right, everyone is going to tune in to see what all the uproar is about.  If they let this go on into the playoffs, they will lose fans.  I'm a pretty diehard Pats fan and if I see the garbage officiating product on the field for the rest of the season and some dumb decision by the refs costs the team a playoff game, I could very much see myself not watching my team / the NFL again until things are fixed.  I've watched exactly one Red Sox game this season because of disgust with the organization and it's players last season and through the off season.  I could do the same with the Pats/NFL depending how long it continues to be as bad as it is.  Speak with your wallet as they say.


----------



## vdk03 (Sep 25, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> Thing is Mdsnowman, they didn't go by the rules last night, they screwed up the rules and that's not just the replacement refs, but the league oversight officials who screwed up advising them.  In a joint caught ball on the playing field (not the endzone), tie goes to the offensive player and it's not reviewable.  The possession of the ball is not renewable, only whether it was caught. In the endzone, it is reviewable as to who rightfully had possession of the ball when it was caught.  By the NFL rules, the Packers should have won that game.  They got screwed.



Not to mention the blatant offensive pass interference in the same play. It is starting to get ridiculous, I think the the regular refs will be back within the next few weeks....they have to be


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Sep 26, 2012)

The thing  I am finding interesting is that even with the standard officials there have always been controversial calls..not like now I agree, there are way too many of them.

I am surprised they didn't overturn it...THAT tells me there is alot more goings on from the inside..

But come on its the NFL..If your a seahawks fan lol...no issues there lol...


I give it another 3 weeks before they settle...


----------



## drjeff (Sep 27, 2012)

Thank goodness that side show of the ref's will be over and just back to the (hopefully) occassional controversial call!  I totally get that part, and from having been in the stands, relatively close to the field for over 100 NFL games,  I easily can see how difficult it can be to simultaneously see things like foot location and if/where the football is in one's hands at the same time at the speed that the modern game is played at, without the benefit of multiple camera angles and replays during that instant where the ref has to make a judgement call.  That's why instant replay works (most of the time atleast  )

The biggest issue that I had with the replacement refs, wasn't the controversial calls, but the seemingly all too often basic procedural issues that seemed to be happening atleast once during a team's possession.  That's where the regular refs, many of whom who have worked together in the same basic team for years, and spend plenty of hours year round off the field working on their split second descision making skills with respect to their vast knowledge of the rules makes a difference.  My guess it that this week, with the regular refs back, the one stat which won't be reported, but will be appreciated by most fans is how much quicker the game flows


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Sep 27, 2012)

Yup looks like they go back to work tonight... I sort of feel bad for the d2 refs being out of a job all of a sudden....Hopefully they get some additional compensation...


----------



## speden (Oct 1, 2012)

Good to see the Pats look more like themselves yesterday.  I think a key to the victory was Julian Edelman being out with an injury, so they relied more on Welker, who is a vastly better receiver.  They seem to have a fatal attraction to Edelman as a receiver, even though he's only good at punt returns.

Really like Brandon Bolden at running back.  Hard to believe he wasn't drafted by anyone.  He's got power, agility, and good run vision.  I'll be interested to see how he develops.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 1, 2012)

What I found most interesting yesterday was that the real refs screwed up royally in the Packers vs Saints game missing the call on the late kick off return fumble and Green Bay narrowly avoided losing another game they deserved to win.


----------



## Nick (Oct 1, 2012)

I don't really follow football all that closely other than the overview of what happened in a game so I can talk about it at work 

I did watch most of the pats game yesterday (when I wasn't changing diapers!) and I thought for sure during the first half they were going to bury the game, they were playing so poorly. Next thing I know they were demolishing Buffalo.


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Oct 2, 2012)

Naa I knew that was coming. The bills have no business being two scores ahead before halftime....

What the game did show is the patriot vulnerability. Even thought they won convincingly in the end the bills still put up 400 plus yards and 28 points on them....and the bills were still injury riddled


----------



## drjeff (Oct 2, 2012)

Mpdsnowman said:


> Naa I knew that was coming. The bills have no business being two scores ahead before halftime....
> 
> What the game did show is the patriot vulnerability. Even thought they won convincingly in the end the bills still put up 400 plus yards and 28 points on them....and the bills were still injury riddled



Just like most years (I'm hoping atleast  ) the Patriot defense is on on going work in progress!  What they look like and are playing like right now is usually far different (and not as good) as what they'll look like come the last 1/3 of the season, and hopefully the post season.

In some ways, I almost think that Bill Belicheck actually likes putting together a defensive unit in the off season and preseason that has on paper a bunch of athletic talent, but not necessarily on field skills that would have them ranking high in any preseason defensive evaluation, and then through his coaching, work with them and build them up to what in most years come December is a pretty solid defensive unit


----------



## Geoff (Oct 2, 2012)

drjeff said:


> work with them and build them up to what in most years come December is a pretty solid defensive unit



You honestly think that the personnel in the defensive secondary can ever be coached up to be competitive against an elite quarterback?


----------



## drjeff (Oct 2, 2012)

Geoff said:


> You honestly think that the personnel in the defensive secondary can ever be coached up to be competitive against an elite quarterback?



On an individual person to person basis, nope.  

On an entire defensive secondary unit, or for that matter defensive unit (since I think we can all agree that under most circumstances a potent pass rush and/or a number of different defense scheme to use against that elite quarterback ends up making the defensive secondary look better  ), then my answer is yes.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 14, 2012)

Hang that loss on #12.  The two intentional groundings and two interceptions were unacceptable.  All of them were stupid decisions by Brady.  Count this as one of the games the Patriots beat themselves.  If it weren't for Brady's mistakes, the Pats could have won that game by two touchdowns.


----------



## Geoff (Oct 14, 2012)

Geoff said:


> You honestly think that the personnel in the defensive secondary can ever be coached up to be competitive against an elite quarterback?



...or a 3rd tier QB.   The Patriots secondary sucks.


----------



## jrmagic (Oct 15, 2012)

Huge win for the Giants over the 49ers yesterday. They played very well in all 3 components of the game. I really had my doubts coming into the game and watching the first 2 drives where they were able to march down the field but as much as I was criticizing Gilbrite for continueing to run the ball for one and two yard gains it paid off big as it opened up the passing game which in turn opened up the running game. 

As for the Pats.. I am really surprised they lost that game though Seattle is no longer the pushover they once were.


----------



## speden (Oct 16, 2012)

Seattle seems to be a tough place to play with the crowd noise.  Throw in some rain and the mistakes quickly pile up.

Brady looks more skittish these days.  I remember when he used to stand tall in the pocket even when the pressure was about to flatten him.  Now he seems to be ducking and trying to get rid of the ball before people are even close to him.  I'm hoping the Pats can use the Giants formula this year and struggle a bit during the season and then find their footing just in time for the playoffs.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 22, 2012)

Geoff said:


> ...or a 3rd tier QB.   The Patriots secondary sucks.



yup

Marc Sanchez vs Pats - 28/41, 328 yards, 1 TD, 1 INT.  :lol: 


and Brandon Lloyd please catch the damn ball when it hits you in the hands


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Oct 22, 2012)

Poor sanch lol....Meanwhile the Bills...again...allowing chris johnson to run up and down the field lol...and fitz...beautiful int at the end there..


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 22, 2012)

If it wasn't for Buffalo choking, I'd be undefeated in my office football pool for the week.  bastards


----------



## speden (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm starting to think the problem in the Pats secondary isn't the players, it's the coaches.  They often seem to go into a crappy zone defense and hardly ever blitz.  I guess they are afraid to blitz since they think they might give up a big pass play.  But they are giving up big pass plays anyway, so what's there to lose.

There also seems to be a trend where corners join the team and start out looking pretty good, but then the longer they are "coached up" here, the worse they seem to play.  They never turn their head to play the ball and the only way they can stop people is by holding and pass interference.  They seem more concerned with making the tackle after a catch than stopping the catch in the first place.

Lloyd looked really bad yesterday.  What a drive killer.  Branch is pretty much invisible.  Evil Edelman was back causing the only good receiver we've got, Welker, to be used less.  Thank heaven for the tight ends.


----------



## Cornhead (Oct 28, 2012)

The Jets are pathetic, Ryan must go, Sanchez must go, and though I have no proof, Tebow must go. The effort, or lack there of, they displayed today against the Dolphins was embarrassing. Even their usually good special teams stunk up the joint today. I guess playing the Pats tough last week, in a loss, was enough to make them over confident today, sad. Damn you Joe Namath, you've lead me into 43 years of pain. I've even passed this curse to my Son. Last time I trust a cross dressing drunk.


----------



## Geoff (Oct 29, 2012)

The Gronk "Changing of the Guard" spike was appropriate for a London game


----------



## drjeff (Dec 11, 2012)

Patriots really starting to get it going now!  Bring on the niners next Sunday night and hopefully help work on another victoryand getting the #1 or #2 seed in the AFC and a 1st round bye!


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 11, 2012)

They need the bye for sure to hopefully get Gronk back healthy.  I don't think this team is capable of beating a Manning lead team (either Eli or Peyton) without that dimension to their offense.  Even not having Edelmen I thought hurt a bit last night.  Yes, they scored 42 points, but they got lucky at some opportune times last night with some gift penalties in their favor on third downs and being on the right side of some fluke plays.  There was a good portion of the game where the Texans completely shut NE down and Brady had no where to go with the ball. I thought last nights blowout was more a function of Schuab having a really bad game than New England totally dominating. 

Another test next week with San Fran.  I don't think a Harbaugh coached team will come here as unprepared as Houston did.


----------



## speden (Dec 11, 2012)

That was a fun one to watch.  I really like how the Pats running game has grown stronger over the season.  Other teams have to respect the run now, and you could see how that made the Texans bite on the play action passes. It was so effective, even Brandon Lloyd got open.

Wilfork was a monster last night.  He's really come into his own now and can just wreak havoc.  Spikes seemed to have an off night though.  Also nice to see a healthy Hernandez back in action.  If Gronk's back for the playoffs, they could go far.

Pass protection still seems shaky.  Not many sacks of Brady, but he got hit a lot.  Kind of looked like the Brady of old, where he wasn't afraid to stand in there and throw the ball at the last second knowing he was going to take a hit.  The 49ers game should be another good one.


----------

